
AWS Cost Optimization for ML Infrastructure – EC2 Spend - ReDeiPirati
https://blog.floydhub.com/aws-cost-optimization-for-ml-infra-ec2/
======
narenst
Author here. We have been building ML infra for FloydHub for over 3 years now
and learned a ton. It is not easy as we thought it was! We are open sourcing
our learning in a blog series - hoping it will be useful for companies who
build their own ML infrastructure.

This article focuses on how to use EC2 effectively and save overall cost for
ML infra. There are a lot of low-hanging-fruit opportunities that most
companies we work with don't adopt. Anything else I missed?

